# T/C "Tree Hawk" wanted....pic added



## R1150R (Dec 29, 2011)

Now that you've been oh so good, and Santa has brought you that inline you've had on your list forever, why not think about parting with that T/C "Tree Hawk" that has been (or will be) collecting dust in the back of the safe?
Drop me a PM if you have a Thompson Center "Tree Hawk".
I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all!

Here's what I'm looking for:


----------



## R1150R (Jan 6, 2012)

Picture added


----------



## Desert Rat (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll let you know if I run into one this weekend.


----------



## R1150R (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jan 8, 2012)

i have the grey hawk and love it !


----------



## R1150R (Jan 30, 2012)

C'mon shooters.
I know with that camo finish they're hard to see, but somebody must have one of these hiding waaaaaaaaaay back in the safe.


----------



## R1150R (Jan 30, 2012)

C'mon shooters.
I know with that camo finish they're hard to see, but somebody must have one of these hiding waaaaaaaaaay back in the safe.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 30, 2012)

I have one and I love it! Paid 99$ on clearance at cabelas about 10 years ago. Just had it out for deer hunting this year. I saw one for sale on gun broker.com last year and almost bought it for my son. Good luck on your search, they are sweet Sidelocks.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 1, 2012)

I remember those guns but have not seen one in a long time.

Any idea what the TreeHawk/GreyHawks weigh?


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 1, 2012)

mr frank, i would guess about 5 1/2 lbs on my greyhawk.  real good shooter and fun to carry in the woods !


----------



## frankwright (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks, I may have to buy one before R11 gets them all

I have two Hawken styles and even a scoped NEF inline but they are all between 8.5 and 9 lbs. That is fine for walking into a deer stand but trying to walk a WMA for hogs is a killer.

I wouldn't mind a light inexpensive muzzle loader for just that purpose. Might have to look for a Wolf or something as the Hawks seem a little rare and expensive.


----------



## R1150R (Feb 2, 2012)

I only want one.
It figures, since I'm looking, they're hard to find.
I do appreciate all the guys who have offered to keep an eye out for me.
I'm in debt to the fellow m/l shooter who was kind enough to let me use the picture of his Tree Hawk as well.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, here is the whole story on the T/C Tree Hawk. Back in about 98', my buddy at work was telling me how he won a Sidelock at at Sports banquet.Said he took it out deer hunting the next day, a six point buck walked under his stand, he pulled the trigger, and when the smoke cleared the buck was laying under his stand. I thought, "I got to get me one of these!"

 A few days later I got a clearance sale paper in the mail from Cabelas on the last page was the Tree Hawk, regularly $299.99, on clearance for $99!  I had to make some phone calls but there was one left at a Michigan store, gave the fella my credit card number and the Hawk was laying on my front porch 3 days later!

 After pcking up the stuff needed to shoot and take care of it, off to the deer woods I went! I harvested a big fat ol' doe with it at 30 yards, AWSOME!

 The Tree Hawks were made from 92' to 94' by T/C. the gun is 37'long, 5.5 lbs, and I believe the .50 cal has a 1:20 twist.

 I shoot a 350gr. T/C Maxi Hunter out of it with 90gr. of "Clean Shot" powder. I sighted it in at 2" high at 50yds and it drops 6" at 100 yds. Most of my shots here are less than 50 yds at deer.

An Awsome gun for 99 bucks! My son loves shooting that thing too, just taking it out of the safe wants to make me shoot the dern thing!

Here's a few pictures i just took of it, even came with the matching camo sling! As short and light as the thing is, it would make anawsome hog gun in the brush!


----------



## fourwinds (Feb 2, 2012)

There is one on gunbroker right now. It is $250 though.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep, I just saw it!


----------



## frankwright (Feb 3, 2012)

That was really mean longbowdave1,you are going to have R11 really wanting one now.

Seriously, good pictures and story. It does sound like a light, easy to carry gun. Even the CVA Wolf and the Traditions lighter rifle in the lower price range are 6-61/2 lbs.

I will keep my eyes out for R1150R and I will holler if I see one anywhere that he can get.


----------



## R1150R (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks Mr Wright,
I appreciate you're keeping an eye out.
Here's the story of why I'm looking for one:
The reason I want one started as joke with my hunting buddies.
I've always been a sucker for guns with 'pretty wood'.
A few years ago my White Mtn. Carbine was at T/C for repair and deer season was about to start. I ran across a Grey Hawk cheap so I bought it and brought it with me instead of one of my other caplocks.
My buddies broke my stones for fair about the black stock on the Grey Hawk. They were saying things like,"Hey Bill, What happened to pretty wood? --The next thing you'll do is show up with a gun with a camo stock !!"
That's why I decided to try to find a Tree Hawk; so I can actually show up with one!!
It has to be a caplock as I won't carry one of those new fangled in-lie-nes.
Last month I had a deal on one I found via Google with a guy at ArkansasHunting.net but he welched.
I'm hoping he'll change his mind but I doubt it.
Bill


----------

